# New plants



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

My friend called me today when i was at work and said he had 2 plants he would give me. One is a sword of some kind and the other is a hornwat. They are both big. Should i move them to different spots in my tank? they are currently in the red box on the full tank shot.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

It is entirely up to you where you would like to place them. I personally dont like those hornwort plants as the leaves are really fine and spikey, and ive heard that they can make a mess and be a pain in the ass to clean up. I would have the sword in the middlish, but again thats just me.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

http://www.plantgeek.net/plant-235.htm


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Hornwort imo is a decent looking plant. ANYTIME you see a part of it turning bronw cut it off. It will eventually die and make ur tank look like ass for awhile. Yea the sword I would put towards the middle of the tank. Kinda like a center piece. Up to you though. You coud put the hornwort where the sword is and it will eventually cover up your heater. Just a thought though.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

lo4life said:


> Hornwort imo is a decent looking plant. ANYTIME you see a part of it turning bronw cut it off. It will eventually die and make ur tank look like ass for awhile. Yea the sword I would put towards the middle of the tank. Kinda like a center piece. Up to you though. You coud put the hornwort where the sword is and it will eventually cover up your heater. Just a thought though.


Yeah, it will make a mess if you dont trim it weekly! i also found it will die if you cover it with gravel and "plant it" so leaving it free floating is best, or attach it to a piece of driftwood... i used the spray bar on my canister return









That is all one piece attached to my spray bar! grows fast....


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

lo4life said:


> Hornwort imo is a decent looking plant. ANYTIME you see a part of it turning bronw cut it off. It will eventually die and make ur tank look like ass for awhile. Yea the sword I would put towards the middle of the tank. Kinda like a center piece. Up to you though. You coud put the hornwort where the sword is and it will eventually cover up your heater. Just a thought though.


I like that idea. Plan on adjusting it sometime this week. Ill post pics when im done. Thanks for your imput guys!!


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

that "sword" plant is not really a water plant - I believe it is Spathiphyllum tasson or a peace lily. A lot of people buy them not knowing that they are actually a bog plant.


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

Yanfloist said:


> that "sword" plant is not really a water plant - I believe it is Spathiphyllum tasson or a peace lily. A lot of people buy them not knowing that they are actually a bog plant.


Well good thing i didnt buy it. Are you suggesting that i remove it?? Is there any harm in having it??? I read what maknar posted but didnt really have much there.


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

ANYONE???? Should i take it out???


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

dschoter05 said:


> ANYONE???? Should i take it out???


It's not going to harm anything. But I would keep an eye on it because if it starts to rot it might affect your water parameters.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

You can keep it in, it will cause no harm. Lots of people have had success growing non aquati plants in there tank.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

you can keep it, it may not live as long as the other plants though.


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------

